# Désaffection de "la terrasse" ....



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2020)

Remarque préliminaire : ce fil ne se veut ni polémique ni "récriminatoire"  ...  (d'ailleurs, ça fait des mois que je me tiens à carreau).

Toutefois, j'émets un simple constat qui résulte d'un sentiment personnel, à savoir la désaffection du Bar MacG, en particulier de la terrasse où on se complait à tourner en rond entre les mêmes fils et les mêmes participants (pratiquement une quinzaine de participants - toujours les mêmes - dans une bonne dizaine de fils - toujours les mêmes aussi !)

J'estime aussi que beaucoup de ces fils (le thread post mortem, actualités amusantes, rions du coronavirus, quelle musique écoutez-vous donc, ... etc...) n'appellent aucune discussion - on se contente de copier-coller des infos glanées sur le web sans autre forme de procès et sans attendre de réactions des autres intervenants.

A part la salle de jeux qui a ses aficionados attitrés (toujours les mêmes aussi), le reste devient désertique !

Personnellement je trouve ça un peu tristounet - mais ce n'est qu'un sentiment personnel !

Certains me diront : "Et tes photos de poilus dans le portfolio, c'est pas toujours la même chose ?" - à cela je répondrai : "oui, bien sûr, mais dans le portfolio l'espace n'est pas ouvert à la discussion - donc, on poste et basta !" - ça nous évite la modération à priori en n'emmerdant pas beaucoup de monde et en respectant scrupuleusement les règles - parce que, dans le portfolio, ça devient un peu désertique aussi !

Quels pourraient être les éléments ayant amenés à cette désaffection de la terrasse ?


un glissement des participants vers les réseaux sociaux traditionnels ?
la disparition du comptoir qui générait beaucoup de discussions homériques ?
la modération à priori qui jugule toute velléité de contradiction ?
le ras le bol dû à la période morose que nous connaissons ?
en mode complotiste : le dessein caché de supprimer la terrasse à plus ou moins long terme ?
autre chose ?

J'avoue que je hante encore la terrasse uniquement par nostalgie et affection pour certains participant(e)s, mais il est devenu très rare que je doive changer de froc parce que je me suis pissé dessus en lisant une intervention ! 

D'autre part, j'ai été attristé du bannissement de Nelly qui apportait un peu "d'autre chose" en plus d'un message fort d'abnégation et de courage et j'avoue que je me suis dit : "Hé merde ! Encore un peu d'humanité qui fout le camp dans un monde où on en manque cruellement !" - En plus, j'aimais bien le Nelly's bar embrumé de vapeurs alcoolisées ! 

Mais bon ! N'oublions pas que nous ne sommes que des invités en ces lieux et qu'il serait de mauvais goût de contester nos hôtes ! 

Bref, et si ce fil passe les fourches caudines de la modération à priori, j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur le sujet ! 

A bientôt ... peut-être ?


----------



## Anthony (10 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un glissement des participants vers les réseaux sociaux traditionnels ?



Ce n'est pas spécifique à la terrasse. L'ensemble des forums sont touchés, et depuis longtemps.  Plus le temps passe, et plus le nombre de personnes qui s'inscrivent pour poser une question et m'envoient un mail pour supprimer leur compte une fois la réponse obtenue augmente. Les forums sont vus comme un service, et d'ailleurs les gens sont de moins en moins patients et comprennent de moins en moins que les membres sont bénévoles (et que même moi, salarié de MacG, m'en occupe surtout sur mon temps libre). Dans ces conditions, c'est difficile de former une communauté, de voir émerger une nouvelle génération, même si je vois de nouveaux noms apparaitre et monter en puissance dans certaines sections, c'est très encourageant.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> la disparition du comptoir qui générait beaucoup de discussions homériques ?



Pas convaincu (et je le dis en connaissant les chiffres). Ce sont à peu près les mêmes membres, et très peu de sujets étaient actifs, même s'ils l'étaient énormément.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> la modération à priori qui jugule toute velléité de contradiction ?



Je n'ai pas l'impression que ça vous empêche de vous mettre dessus, mais aCLR le saura probablement mieux que moi.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> le ras le bol dû à la période morose que nous connaissons ?



Ça pour le coup, je vois dans la modération. Tout le monde est beaucoup plus fatigué, beaucoup plus prompt à péter un câble, je n'ai jamais eu autant d'échanges très durs avec certains membres.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> en mode complotiste : le dessein caché de supprimer la terrasse à plus ou moins long terme ?



Ce genre d'hypothèses m'a toujours amusé. Si MacGeneration voyait les forums contre un centre de profit, on mettrait la Terrasse tout en haut de la liste, sans la moindre modération, avec des pubs dans tous les sens, et des _community managers_ payés au lance-pierre pour souffler sur les braises. Va voir les forums Comment ça marche ou Jeux-vidéos, et tu va très vite comprendre la différence avec notre approche.

J'ai toujours vu les forums comme un truc à côté de MacGeneration, qui a sa vie propre. On met quelques pubs pour rembourser à peu près ce qu'il coute en maintenance, mais la plupart des membres récurrents ont accès au Club MacG qui supprime ces pubs. On fait des liens vers nos contenus, mais ça reste entièrement artisanal. Par contre, on s'en sert régulièrement pour nous inspirer des papiers ou pour faire des appels à témoins, ça marche plutôt dans ce sens.

À vrai dire, si je devais supprimer la terrasse, ce serait pour supprimer l'ensemble des forums de discussion. La distinction entre les forums de discussion et les forums techniques est de plus en plus ténue. J'ai beaucoup multiplié les sujets uniques de discussion dans les forums techniques, et ils marchent très bien, alors que la section « Réagissez » est tombée en désuétude. Je compte continuer dans cette direction, et je pense que la section « Réagissez » finira par devenir une section « Appel à témoins » gérée par la rédaction, mais pour le moment je ne prévoie pas de supprimer la terrasse.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> D'autre part, j'ai été attristé du bannissement de Nelly qui apportait un peu "d'autre chose" en plus d'un message fort d'abnégation et de courage et j'avoue que je me suis dit : "Hé merde ! Encore un peu d'humanité qui fout le camp dans un monde où on en manque cruellement !" - En plus, j'aimais bien le Nelly's bar embrumé de vapeurs alcoolisées !



Dans une année normale, elle aurait été bannie en avril. Comme quoi, il reste encore un peu d'humanité. (Et par ailleurs, je trouve cette réflexion incroyablement condescendante et méchamment validiste. Je l'ai toujours prise très au sérieux, et sa capacité à organiser des « coups » contre la modération, ou ses mails et actions depuis son exclusion prouve qu'elle est plus maline et plus capable que certains d'entre vous semblent le croire.)

Je l'ai souvent dit et je l'ai encore récemment répété aux modérateurs : on a plus de 300 000 membres, et je refuse qu'un seul membre puisse s'accaparer ces forums. C'est valable pour les plus gros contributeurs, qui adorent se plaindre de mes messages contre leur mauvaise habitude d'assommer les nouveaux venus avec des lignes de commande redondantes et des liens de DL sur des plateformes pourries et des applications qui génèrent des rapports inutiles. C'est aussi valable pour les nouveaux venus qui ont passé les six derniers mois à se moquer délibérément des règles et se foutre totalement du temps donné par les modérateurs. Mettez-vous deux secondes dans les pompes des modérateurs, et considérez-la autrement qu'à travers son seul handicap, et son exclusion vous paraitra évidente.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2020)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse complète et circonstanciée ! 

A la relecture, je suis entièrement d'accord avec ta remarque concernant le caractère condescendant et validiste quand je parle de la notion "d'humanité" ... C'est maladroit et malvenu de ma part, mais totalement involontaire et irréfléchi !


----------



## drs (10 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour

Je suis membre depuis plusieurs années, mais j'avoue que je ne poste pas beaucoup, par manque de savoir et de peur d'induire les autres en erreur 
Par contre, je lis, souvent, beaucoup, et le forum m'a maintes fois sauvé la vie 

Je suis conscient du boulot effectué par les modérateurs et je les en remercie depuis toutes ces années, ce forum est pour moi une mine d'informations. Il est dommage de voir un désaffection pareille, et de voir à quel point certains prennent les forums pour un sav!

Alors, juste merci 

PS: des fois, je rigole quand même bien avec vos posts (@aCLR @thebiglebowsky )

PS2: j'ai vu souvent ces derniers mois des interventions de Nelly, je suis surpris qu'elle soit bannie (mais bon, apparemment il y a un passif dont je ne connais rien)


----------



## patlek (10 Décembre 2020)

Je suis aussi surpris que Nelly soit bannie, tout comme je l' étais pour Dragao ...

Et j' apprends qu'il y aurait des membres durs... et des gros membres??? (Ha non÷ des gros contributeurs!!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2020)

... Bon ! Il va falloir que je me résigne à mort ! ... 

Je m'étais cassé le c... pour pondre un post qui, d'après moi, et question de se remuer le sang, allait engendrer au moins 50 réactions épidermiques en 2 jours et bardaf, c'est le grand silence désertique !  ... (Et un fennec passe en me faisant un doigt d'honneur !)

J'avais oublié (le con !) que, postant dans une section en désaffection, mon post allait automatiquement tomber aussi en désaffection ! 

Ah, par contre, le thread post mortem, le coronavirus humoristique et Netflix carburent du tonnerre ce qui me fait dire que trépasser du corona en regardant une bonne série est un must si on veut faire de l'audience ! 

Maintenant, il se peut que des centaines de réactions soient dans les tuyaux de la modération à priori ... si c'était le cas, veuillez considérer mon écrit comme nul et non avenu ! 

Si ça vous intéresse, ma prochaine chronique animalière sera consacrée à Taz, le diable de Tasmanie, et si ça ne vous intéresse pas, bin tant pis ! 

Je vous aime, bande de nases !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Bon ! Il va falloir que je me résigne à mort ! ...
> 
> Maintenant, il se peut que des centaines de réactions soient dans les tuyaux de la modération à priori ... si c'était le cas, veuillez considérer mon écrit comme nul et non avenu !
> 
> Je vous aime, bande de nases !


En plus, mauvais esprit caractérisé ! 

Et je n'y suis pour rien s'ils décident tous de claboter en ce moment ! 

"Fluctuat nec mergitur" !


----------



## drs (11 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'avais oublié (le con !) que, postant dans une section en désaffection, mon post allait automatiquement tomber aussi en désaffection !



Bah quoi j’ai répondu non? J’ai même dit que tu me faisais marrer!
Si t’en fais marrer un c’est déjà pas mal non? [emoji23]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2020)

drs a dit:


> Si t’en fais marrer un c’est déjà pas mal non? [emoji23]


 ... Dans la vie réelle aussi, je m'efforce de faire rire une personne par jour !

D'ailleurs, les caissières de mon petit supermarché rigolent déjà rien qu'à me voir rentrer et avant que je ne dise ou fasse quelque chose !

C'est à un point tel qu'à chaque fois je vérifie discrètement si ma braguette est bien fermée !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Dans la vie réelle aussi, je m'efforce de faire rire une personne par jour !
> 
> D'ailleurs, les caissières de mon petit supermarché rigolent déjà rien qu'à me voir rentrer et avant que je ne dise ou fasse quelque chose !
> 
> C'est à un point tel qu'à chaque fois je vérifie discrètement si ma braguette est bien fermée !


Ah the Big

Désolé , mais voila a quoi je pense de suite


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2020)

Remarque liminaire : je n'ai pas validé cette discussion !  (d'ailleurs depuis mon retour j'ai supprimé – ou invalidé – plus de sujets qu'à la normale)

Toutefois, je vais te répondre sur un point _« Do you copy Lebowsky ? ONE POINT !  »_ et pas n'importe lequel, la désinfection des forums de toute forme de velléité !

Alors oui ! Les réseaux sociaux omnipotents ont fait du mal parmi nos troupes mais c'est pas nouveau ! Oui, la disparition du comptoir a fait du mal parmi nos troupes enfin surtout un. Mais non ! La modération a priori n'a pas jugulé l'esprit de contradiction de chacun enfin surtout un. Et non, le tremblement planétaire récent n'a pas entamé le désir de clavarder de chacun, ça date d'avant.

Par contre, te faire l'écho d'un complot visant à démolir cette terrasse pour facilité la gentrification des forums, ça me scie !? Comment as-tu pu croire pareille fadaise ?! T'es vieux, d'accord, mais pas sénile !? Voyons ?!   

On a tous mille fois mieux à faire que passer son temps ici pour désinfecter à la javel – dite la méthode Trump – les sujets de vos remarques. Quand cela arrive, c'est que vous avez dépassé les bornes du publiable, notamment quand la belle carrossée endossait son costume de fée carabosse. Mais bon… Une étoile de plus illumine notre ciel numérique !

Ton sujet me remémore celui de ponk ou de benjamin. Les deux posaient déjà la même question. Quel avenir donner au temps qui s'échappe ? Aux changements qui interviennent ? Les réponses sont toujours les mêmes. L'avatar numérique s'adapte ou trépasse !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est à un point tel qu'à chaque fois je vérifie discrètement si ma braguette est bien fermée !


Si cela devait t'arriver, la remarque à faire à ladite caissière en levant les yeux au ciel : "faut tout faire soi même !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah the Big
> 
> Désolé , mais voila a quoi je pense de suite


 ... J'aurais quand même préféré ça ....


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2020)

Spéciale dédicace a Zebig...

Vazzy Sista Fréhel, envoie le gros son!!!!

Le Zebig Blues!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis aussi surpris que Nelly soit bannie, tout comme je l' étais pour Dragao ...
> 
> Et j' apprends qu'il y aurait des membres durs... et des gros membres??? (Ha non÷ des gros contributeurs!!!)


Le hasard faisant pas mal les choses :

_Salut bande de nazes !!! 
Alors bande de vieilles écailles moisies, toujours en vie ?
Je me réjouis à l’avance en vous imaginant vous balader masqués à travers vos villes respectives ! 
Une armée de vieux fous en mode sousterrain à la tombée de la nuit !!! ^^ 
Mes fantasmes tordus s’en enorgueillissent d’avance ! 

De mon côté, malgré un esprit de rébellion caractérisé, je m’emmerde la plupart du temps.
Au point de mettre foutu en couple distant… j’sais pas encore si ça va durer le temps du confinement ou plus…
La drague sauvage marche toujours mais elle est pénible. La parano (justifiée) a fait son effet…

Pour le reste la santé est là, à croire que l’alcool, la dope et la clope n’ont pas d’effets sur moi… illusion, je vous l’accorde mais tant qu’elle dure (comme pour l’érection en somme ! Lol)…

Bien, bien, j’espère que de votre côté tout roule… 
J’sais pas si ce message sera posté mais au cas où, je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes pleines d’abus de bouffe et de boisson qui coule à flot !

La bise du pirate ! _

Ça va : il conserve la forme !


----------



## aCLR (13 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'aurais quand même préféré ça ....
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 204463​


Sais-tu que j'ai profité de ce confinement en trois mouvements pour me refaire le film ? Nan bien sûr, tu ne sais pas ! On ne se retrouve pas tous les weekend pour taper dans des quilles avec une boule, comme les protagonistes de cette tranche de vie. Et ça n'est pas ici que l'on peut tout se dire. Enfin bon…

J'avais un peu oublié le personnage de Walter joué par l'excellent Goodman. Disons qu'après une mandature de Donald, le jeu d'acteur de John n'en était que plus caricatural et caustique. J'ai passé un bon moment.

Et le Duc reste le Duc, un oisif !!!


----------



## touba (13 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> la modération à priori qui jugule toute velléité de contradiction ?


Désolé mais je débarque, elle est appliquée sur quels forums exactement ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le hasard faisant pas mal les choses :
> 
> _Salut bande de nazes !!!
> Alors bande de vieilles écailles moisies, toujours en vie ?
> ...


Dragao en couple 
Put...   le virus fait vraiment des ravages


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> ... J'avais un peu oublié le personnage de Walter joué par l'excellent Goodman ...
> Et le Duc reste le Duc, un oisif !!!


Ah Walter !!!   ... Pour moi, son discours dans la scène de la dispersion des cendres reste un moment d'anthologie ! 
Quant au Dude, j'avoue que j'aurais voulu lui ressembler dans sa façon d'aborder la vie ... Oisif peut-être, mais un "Maître" oisif !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2020)

touba a dit:


> Désolé mais je débarque, elle est appliquée sur quels forums exactement ?


Seule "*la terrasse*" est concernée par la modération à priori !


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2020)

Pouahhhhhhh t'as réussi à me faire me connecter !! C'est pas mal déjà 
Le bar est mort depuis longtemps, et oui on est sur les réseaux sociaux 
Je passe par là car j'ai des soucis avec Thunderbird, je vais aller voir dans les forums techniques, ça fait un bail aussi !!
Jp Miss et Bertrand Gilot sont toujours aussi couillons, on se marre bien sur FB


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2020)

Bordel je sais même pas où chercher, "Internet et mail" j'imagine, je vois rien à propos de Thunderbird apparemment, ça commence mal...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Seule "*la terrasse*" est concernée par la modération à priori !



Bah, a priori, ça me semble logique, puisque généralement au bar on est invité à boire avec modération... histoire d'éviter des déboires éventuels.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2020)

JPTK a dit:


> Pouahhhhhhh t'as réussi à me faire me connecter !! C'est pas mal déjà


Un revenant !!


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2020)

JPTK a dit:


> Pouahhhhhhh t'as réussi à me faire me connecter !! C'est pas mal déjà
> Le bar est mort depuis longtemps, et oui on est sur les réseaux sociaux
> Je passe par là car j'ai des soucis avec Thunderbird, je vais aller voir dans les forums techniques, ça fait un bail aussi !!
> Jp Miss et Bertrand Gilot sont toujours aussi couillons, on se marre bien sur FB






En gros, c'est quoi l'intérêt de Facebook par rapport au Bar MacG ?...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En gros, c'est quoi l'intérêt de Facebook par rapport au Bar MacG ?...


Parce que là bas, il a un nouveau pseudo : *JTC* (J'ai tout compris)  

Sont moins techniques...


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2020)

Bah on y est quoi, tout simplement 
Nan sinon, c'est un fil continu, tu participes ou pas, c'est pas moins riche, c'est juste différent, il y a moins d'implication que dans les forums et c'est pas forcément plus mal. J'étais énormément présent sur deux forums, Macg et un autre davantage culturel, et finalement le tout a fusionné sur FB et je trouve ça cool. Par contre je regrette que l'interaction se fasse via un gafam, mais bon vu que je suis sur mac, je vais pas trop la ramener. Les forums de discussion je les ai vus mourir en direct, faut arrêter de vouloir faire survivre un truc mortifère, ça se passe tout simplement ailleurs et différemment.


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2020)

Faut juste arrêter de vouloir que l'engouement soit le même par rapport une époque révolue.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2020)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah on y est quoi, tout simplement
> Nan sinon, c'est un fil continu, tu participes ou pas, c'est pas moins riche, c'est juste différent, il y a moins d'implication que dans les forums et c'est pas forcément plus mal. J'étais énormément présent sur deux forums, Macg et un autre davantage culturel, et finalement le tout a fusionné sur FB et je trouve ça cool. Par contre je regrette que l'interaction se fasse via un gafam, mais bon vu que je suis sur mac, je vais pas trop la ramener. Les forums de discussion je les ai vus mourir en direct, faut arrêter de vouloir faire survivre un truc mortifère, ça se passe tout simplement ailleurs et différemment.



Je crois que ça fait presque 15 ans que j'ai des comptes sur les réseaux sociaux. Sauf etteur, je crois que je me suis inscrit sur Twitter en 2006,, puis MySpace je ne sais plus quand, et Facebook en 2009, je crois... Plus quelques autres...
Malgré plusieurs tentatives, je n'arrive pas à m'intéresser à ces trucs...
Je n'y trouve pas (ou disons peu) de contenus intéressants ou drôles pour mon goût personnel.
Et en effet, je trouve aussi qu'il y a moins d'implication là-bas qu'ici.

L'implication d'ici me convient bien. 





JPTK a dit:


> Faut juste arrêter de vouloir que l'engouement soit le même par rapport une époque révolue.



Gros engouement, petit engouement, ou minuscule engouement, moi, c'est ici que je me sens bien.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2020)

Après l'intérêt et la qualité de ton fil facebook dépend de tes amis, virtuels ou non, c'est là que tout se joue.


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2020)

Je suis cas clinique et mon message doit attendre l'approbation d'un modo, lol...


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2020)

Ah ah énorme il y a un filtre antiflood, c'est vrai qu'il doit être énorme ici


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2020)

JPTK a dit:


> Après l'intérêt et la qualité de ton fil facebook dépend de tes amis, virtuels ou non, c'est là que tout se joue.



Tu dois avoir raison ; j'hésite d'ailleurs à ouvrir un thread spécifique sur les réseaux sociaux... Pour essayer d'en comprendre l'intérêt, en gros... 

Tu dois mieux connaître le sujet que moi. 
Disons que l'aspect "communautaire" dans le meilleur sens du terme, je ne le retrouve pas sur les réseaux sociaux. 
Même pas sur Facebook. Les autres sont peut-être pires dans ce domaine si c'est possible. 

Ce que j'aime, ce sont des discussions intéressantes ou marrantes, idéalement les deux. 
Et de quoi se fritter comme avant si on est pas d'accord... 
Ou de quoi sympathiser si on l'est. 
Ou sympathiser même si on n'est pas d'accord, dans l'hypothèse la plus haute !... 

Avec des contenus assez divers et assez riches et, et pas forcément trop aseptisés. 
Comme quand on s'engueulait sur l'Europe et que tu montrais ton cul dans Autoportrait.  
Avec le petit train de la MGZ... 
Le forum Rendez-vous...

Bon enfin pas forcément un copié-collé de cette époque, ce qui n'aurait pas d'intérêt.
Mais ce genre d'ambiance, avec the Big qui s'eclatait avec Kernic (sans doute un Breton  ) et Panel. Et nous avec lui. 

Je ne retrouve plus vraiment ça ici, mais je le trouve encore moins sur les réseaux sociaux... 
Donc je reste ici.  

Mais si tu as un argument "massue" en faveur de Facebook, ça m'intéresse. 
Le truc génial qu'ils auraient et pas nous. 
Pas pour me précipiter là-bas, mais au moins pour comprendre pourquoi le truc est devenu incontournable. 


Tu vois, en gros ?  




Bloc de spoiler



@thebiglebowsky

Tu as réussi à appâter JPTK ; bien joué !  
Maintenant, le but du jeu, ça va être d'essayer de le garder encore un peu ici !...


----------



## patlek (17 Décembre 2020)

Facebook, çà ne m'interresse pas.

Twitter, je pourrais y aller, mais çà ferait des dégats. J' irais dans le but de polémiquer (Ub truc que j' adore), mais je ne suis pas sur que je tiendrais sur la durée.

çà peut m' arriver d' aller y lire des trucs, et d' avoir régulièrement la tentation de m'y inscrire pour répondre et répliquer, y compris à l' artillerie lourde, mais je résiste.

Twitter çà me parait etre "je twitte donc j' existe"


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2020)

Bah ce que tu décris, c'est exactement ce que j'ai retrouvé sur FB, comme si on était sur un long fil "actualités amusantes ou pas", "ce que vous écoutez en ce moment", "Raoult est-il un gros con", etc. Faut juste le temps d'agrémenter son fil d'actu, un peu comme au début sur internet où tu savais pas trop quoi faire 

Twitter c'est trop le royaume de la petite phrase, insupportable. Moi j'aime bien défoncer les cassos sur FB, les crétins, les racistes, les homophobes et j'en passe, ça défoule.


----------



## Madalvée (17 Décembre 2020)

Sur Facebook tu es moralement obligé d'accepter en amie ta tante qui poste n'importe quoi, sur twitter le pseudonymat et l'absence d'amis rend la navigation plus souple même si c'est impossible d'argumenter. Je suis un grand fan de twitter, ce qui se ressent sur la longueur de mes réponses ici.
Je pense partir prochainement des forums techniques, les gens se croient maintenant sur Siri ou Alexa. Par deux fois ces derniers mois j'ai vu le même sujet créé par deux personnes différentes à un quart d'heure de distance.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2020)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah ce que tu décris, c'est exactement ce que j'ai retrouvé sur FB, comme si on était sur un long fil "actualités amusantes ou pas", "ce que vous écoutez en ce moment", "Raoult est-il un gros con", etc. Faut juste le temps d'agrémenter son fil d'actu, un peu comme au début sur internet où tu savais pas trop quoi faire
> 
> Twitter c'est trop le royaume de la petite phrase, insupportable. Moi j'aime bien défoncer les cassos sur FB, les crétins, les racistes, les homophobes et j'en passe, ça défoule.



Je vais peut-être retourner faire un petit tour sur Facebook, du  coup...  
L'idéal serait d'arriver à y recruter des gens pour le Bar MacG... 

Sait-on jamais ?... 

Parce que moi, tant que le Bar MacG existera, ça restera ma priorité.  
C'est là que j'ai mes habitudes, et la plupart de mes contacts virtuels, et parfois des contacts réels aussi, d'ailleurs.  

Ce qui ne m'empêche jamais d'aller voir ailleurs ce qui s'y passe... 
Mais c'est toujours ici que je reviens !


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2020)

« Sur Facebook tu es moralement obligé d'accepter en amie ta tante qui poste n'importe quoi »

Bah en fait non 
Rien à foutre perso, tu publies de la merde, tu gicles, que tu sois mon père, ma tante ou mon pote, ou mon frère, et bien heureusement dans mon cas, ça ne se présente pas.


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je vais peut-être retourner faire un petit tour sur Facebook, du  coup...
> L'idéal serait d'arriver à y recruter des gens pour le Bar MacG...
> 
> Sait-on jamais ?...
> ...



Perso j'ai fait mon deuil du bar et macg en général depuis un bail, comme de mon autre forum culturel, c'est comme un couple, y a un moment faut arrêter les frais, ça marche plus, on construit autre chose. Et franchement, je ne regrette absolument rien du bar, avec ************** (le quetzal volant), Téo Num, Jp Miss, j'ai la même chose en mieux sur FB, et demain j'espère ailleurs surtout car si on pouvait éviter cet énième GAFAM, ça serait top.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2020)

I


JPTK a dit:


> Perso j'ai fait mon deuil du bar et macg en général depuis un bail, comme de mon autre forum culturel, c'est comme un couple, y a un moment faut arrêter les frais, ça marche plus, on construit autre chose. Et franchement, je ne regrette absolument rien du bar, avec ************** (le quetzal volant), Téo Num, Jp Miss, j'ai la même chose en mieux sur FB, et demain j'espère ailleurs surtout car si on pouvait éviter cet énième GAFAM, ça serait top.




Tu leur diras bonjour de ma part. 
Teo en particulier. 

Moi aussi, j'ai des gens auxquels je suis très attaché, ici. 
En particulier si je compte les anciens et d'autres, d'inscription plus récente. 
Et même s'ils sont moins nombreux qu'en 2005, faste période du Bar de MacG, les anciens et les moins anciens, ça fait encore bien trop de monde pour que je puisse les citer dans un seul post.

J'aime bien ton idée du vieux couple.
Je ne suis pourtant pas le plus ancien ici, mais MacG et moi, ça finit peut-être déjà par ressembler à un vieux couple.
Ok, il y a eu des périodes plus exaltantes et plus passionnées, mais entre le Bar (Terrasse même modérée à priori, et la Salle de Jeux), le Portfolio que je fréquente encore de temps en temps, et les forums techniques que je n'ai jamais totalement perdus de vue, il reste une sorte d'assemblage unique où je passe encore d'excellents moments. 

Si je peux être de ceux qui ranimeront un peu la Terrasse un jour, tant mieux. 
Sinon, tant pis. 
C'est déjà très bien comme ça, en fait. 


De mon point de vue, MacG, c'est un peu comme le sexe selon Woody Allen: (Je cite en substance) 

"- Quand c'est bien, c'est vraiment très bien. 
Et quand c'est moins bien... Ben c'est bien quand même." 

Alors peut-être à un de ces jours sur Facebook ou ici... 
Et ravi de t'avoir croisé à nouveau ici dans tous les cas ! 

Mais tant que les forums d'expression existeront sur MacG, mon port d'attache principal sera ici et nulle part ailleurs.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2020)

JPTK a dit:


> Perso j'ai fait mon deuil du bar et macg en général depuis un bail, comme de mon autre forum culturel, c'est comme un couple, y a un moment faut arrêter les frais, ça marche plus, on construit autre chose. Et franchement, je ne regrette absolument rien du bar, avec ************** (le quetzal volant), Téo Num, Jp Miss, j'ai la même chose en mieux sur FB, et demain j'espère ailleurs surtout car si on pouvait éviter cet énième GAFAM, ça serait top.


T'as diaspora pour ça.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'as diaspora pour ça.



Merci pour le lien ! 
Je vais aller y faire un tour, par curiosité.


----------



## Nephou (24 Décembre 2020)

Un deux, c’est deux — toc-tic-tic — ça marche ce truc ?

C’est marrant : je suis revenu ici un peu par hasard et je me demandais qui restait encore que je connaisse un tant soit peu.

Je constate que mes attributs, autrefois verts comme pour les académiciens — où est mon épée — me sont toujours accessibles. Il faudrait que je remette la main sur une Orval, les pieds sur la table basse et que je me laisse à échanger de nouveau ici peut être. Pour l’expérience ou je ne sais pas trop quoi. Si, le plaisir de relire certains d’entre vous sans doute.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2020)

@thebiglebowsky : Belle prise, tu as réussi à faire réapparaître @Nephou !!!... 

@Anthony : Tout va bien, The Big a trouvé un deuxième modérateur pour le Bar !!!... 
La Terrasse va pouvoir repasser en modération à posteriori et le Comptoir va pouvoir réouvrir !!!...


----------



## Panpan9219 (29 Décembre 2020)

Coucou regardez devant, la vie continue malgré ce foutu covid, à l'époque ou on va sur la Lune il n'y a jamais eu autant de silence, les gens ne se parlent plus. . les feux de l'amour on asséchés les causeries, la télé; les réseaux sociaux, et les gens se morfondent, à voir le taux de dépressions et suicide ! !
À chaque évènement je me remémore toujours ces 2 jeunes à l'hôpital militaire de maison Blanche allongés sur leur lit et qui resteraient le restant de leur vie "12 h sur le dos, 12 sur le ventre" à cause 'une balle dans la colonne ; je me disais quelle chance j'ai ; on peut me couper la jambe je serais toujours là donc on POSITIVE


----------



## Anthony (29 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tout va bien, The Big a trouvé un deuxième modérateur pour le Bar !!!...



J'apprécie trop Nephou pour lui imposer ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Décembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> J'apprécie trop Nephou pour lui imposer ça


Merci de nous faire passer pour des barbares sanguinaires !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (29 Décembre 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> J'apprécie trop Nephou pour lui imposer ça



Nephou, tu peux revenir !!!... 
C'était juste une petite blague !!!... 

Anthony a promis de ne pas t'enrôler  de force  !!!...


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Janvier 2021)




----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'as diaspora pour ça.


C'est parce que je suis plus là...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2021)

euh... chatte ?


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2021)

sonnyboy a dit:


> euh... chatte ?



Commune de l'Isère d'environ 2500 habitants. J'ai bon ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2021)

sonnyboy a dit:


> euh... chatte ?


Dans l'ambiance actuelle de la terrasse, et si sonny est resté fidèle à lui-même, je crains qu'il ne fasse que passer !!! 
ps : content de te relire !


----------



## Panpan9219 (12 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je crois que ça fait presque 15 ans que j'ai des comptes sur les réseaux sociaux. Sauf etteur, je crois que je me suis inscrit sur Twitter en 2006,, puis MySpace je ne sais plus quand, et Facebook en 2009, je crois... Plus quelques autres...
> Malgré plusieurs tentatives, je n'arrive pas à m'intéresser à ces trucs...
> Je n'y trouve pas (ou disons peu) de contenus intéressants ou drôles pour mon goût personnel.
> Et en effet, je trouve aussi qu'il y a moins d'implication là-bas qu'ici.
> ...


Bien dit, lorsque j'ai repris le fil, interrompu par divers stage en CHU, je me suis rendu compte par comparaison que ce forum n'a rien à voir avec la facebouk .  et autres.. .(j'ai horreur de l'Anglais depuis qui m’ont brulé Jeanne D'Arc). C'est un tissus de moi je. . .moi J'ai . .comme si leur vie personnelle intéressais le public. Sur notre forum, l'entraide, les idées, le savoir des anciens Macofiles . . .sont vraiment d'autres valeurs qui servent l’intérêt général.
Petit coucou aux modérateurs qui n'ont pas un travail facile, je dirais parfois ingrat. .et surtout bénévole, race qui à tendance à disparaître à notre époque, j'en sait quelques chose exerçant toujours.



Mobyduck a dit:


> T'as diaspora pour ça.


Bonsoir, oui j'ai vu mais cher ami, nous sommes en France et la langue officielle de même.J'en ai marre de me battre (avec succès parfois) contre tous ces logiciels en Français en première page et dés que tu rentre dedans c'est de l'anglais. La loi Toubon 1992 oblige les distributeurs matériels et autres à mettre une traduction en Français. Coup de chapeau aux entreprises allemande qui à chacune de mes demandes, m'envoie un courriel avec la traduction. faire du commerce c'est bien mais le suivi est autre chose ça s'appelle la *fidélisation.* Même amazone m'a fait des traduction, pour certains produits.
Parfois j'ai l’impression d'être sur une autre planète, tellement le Franglais est à la mode. ex mail = courriel 

Bonsoir les amis


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2021)

La question du jour :

La terrasse jouit-elle d'une activité frénétique depuis ce retour à la normale ?



Panpan9219 a dit:


> le Franglais est à la mode


Non seulement cela n'a aucun rapport avec _the disaffection of the terrace_ – dont le sujet s'intéressait justement de savoir si elle était _hasbeen_ ou pas – mais qui plus est n'a aucun fondement ! Te dire que la langue anglaise fait de même en empruntant au vocabulaire français expression et vocable dans son lexique ne servirait à rien, je le sais. Et pourtant je le dis ! _Why ?_ me diras-tu ! _Because_ te répondrai-je et d'ajouter _life is life !_

Mais tout ça on s'en cague !

Ce qui nous intéresse, enfin ce que j'aimerai savoir, c'est si cette terrasse revient en odeur de sainteté depuis qu'on a relâché la bride ! Je demande… Parce que si ça ne change rien, on remet le couvert, gniark gniark gniark !!!


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Parce que si ça ne change rien, on remet le couvert, gniark gniark gniark !!!



Non... si macgé veut retrouver une terrasse vivante animée, ou on se boucule pour poster et ou on rit et tout, dans la bonne humeur... Il y a UNE solution; les posts rémunéré!! 1 post> 25 euros pour le posteur Et avec le droit de poster autant de fois que l' on veut... En moins d'un mois, la planète se bousculerat pour poster sur MacGé.
(Pour ma part, j' accepte les euros, les dollars, pas les bitcoins (j'y comprend rien)


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> La question du jour :
> 
> La terrasse jouit-elle d'une activité frénétique depuis ce retour à la normale ?
> 
> ...




Ce que ça change d'un point de vue statistique, je n'en sais rien. 

Ce que ça change du point de  vue du plaisir de poster pour les simples posteurs que nous sommes: nous postons à n'importe quelle heure, nous répondons "du tac au tac" si la personne à laquelle nous nous adressons est connectée, etc... 
Bref, beaucoup plus de réactivité du forum, de spontanéité, d'interaction entre les gens. 
Davantage de risques de poster une bêtise, une blague loupée, un post hors-sujet, etc, mais ce n'est pas pire qu'ailleurs, et à la limite tant mieux : ça fait partie du jeu !  

Donc, encore une fois, je ne parle pas de données chiffrées ou plus ou moins objectivables, mais d'un ressenti de posteur, ton humble serviteur en l'occurrence. 

Du point de vue du plaisir que j'ai à poster ici, entre la modération à priori et la modération à posteriori, c'est clairement le jour et la nuit !!!... 

Sans hésiter une seule seconde, vive la seule modération qui permet vraiment de poster avec plaisir : la modération à posteriori !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Commune de l'Isère d'environ 2500 habitants. J'ai bon ?


Un pays de  casses noisettes 
enfin de casse noix


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2021)

Mais dites-donc, ça bouge encore ici !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais dites-donc, ça bouge encore ici !



J'veux, mon n'veu :


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2021)

La désaffection de La Terrasse saute aux yeux.
Ce n'est pas le cas de la désinfection des terrasses.
Ceci empêcherait-il cela ?
Debout là-dedans !!!

Mais ça marche pas si mal que ça...


----------



## flotow (13 Février 2021)

Eh, zebig ! les photos de chat c’est pas ça qui va me faire commenter !
Poste plutôt un fil pour organiser la custo de ton tepee !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Eh, zebig ! les photos de chat c’est pas ça qui va me faire commenter !
> Poste plutôt un fil pour organiser la custo de ton tepee !



Les poilus de The Big et leurs amis, c'est dans Portfolio ! 
Là, tu es à la Terrasse !... 
Et tu commentes quand même, mine de rien... 

Ainsi que Benjamin aurait pu le dire : "- Oh, la belle prétérition!".


----------



## flotow (14 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les poilus de The Big et leurs amis, c'est dans Portfolio !
> Là, tu es à la Terrasse !...
> Et tu commentes quand même, mine de rien...
> 
> Ainsi que Benjamin aurait pu le dire : "- Oh, la belle prétérition!".


Il paraît qu’il faut faire vivre les fils !
Alors je participe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Eh, zebig ! les photos de chat c’est pas ça qui va me faire commenter !
> Poste plutôt un fil pour organiser la custo de ton tepee !


Pour mon Tepee, j'ai pensé à ça ... Mais en chat, bien entendu ! 






Et si j'en avais les moyens, je vous jure que je le ferais !!!!! ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et si j'en avais les moyens, je vous jure que je le ferais !!!!! ​


Pour, une troisième fois, aller tenter ta chance auprès de la responsable de tes premiers émois ? 
Note que, si son compagnon a toujours une voiture, il sera battu à plate couture !


----------



## eckri (14 Février 2021)

La censure et le politiquement correct sont tels qu'il vaut mieux éviter  la terrasse , et si on a le malheur de critiquer les journalistes ... alors la !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> La censure et le politiquement correct sont tels qu'il vaut mieux éviter  la terrasse , et si on a le malheur de critiquer les journalistes ... alors la !


Allons donc ! 

À qui pourrait venir l'idée (aussi sotte que granue) de critiquer les journalistes, ces "crieurs de villages" des temps modernes ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Eh, zebig ! les photos de chat c’est pas ça qui va me faire commenter !


Tu n'aimes pas les photos de chats ???   
​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Eh, zebig ! les photos de chat c’est pas ça qui va me faire commenter !
> Poste plutôt un fil pour organiser la custo de ton tepee !


+ 1 pour la custom du Tepee , les chats c'est bien mais ....


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> La censure et le politiquement correct sont tels qu'il vaut mieux éviter  la terrasse , et si on a le malheur de critiquer les journalistes ... alors la !


Tu peux préciser ?


----------



## eckri (14 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux préciser ?


J'ai deja été censuré et mes messages a la terrasse en attente d'être lus avant d'être publiés  pour avoir justement un peu trop précisé
J'avais donné mon avis sur la gestion du coronavirius
et l'autre journaliste administrateur de la libre pensée   s'est vite empressé de tout censurer ... J'avais juste donne mon avis


----------



## eckri (14 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À qui pourrait venir l'idée (aussi sotte que granue) de critiquer les journalistes, ces "crieurs de villages" des temps modernes ?


Les crieurs de village  ?!  C'est de l'humour ou tu es sérieux la ?    les cireurs de pompes de la version officielle il faudrait les appeler ... pas tous certes , mais pour si peu autant y aller  a la louche
Mais si tu t'en prends au journalisme (ce qu'avait fait Coluche par exemple)  t'as tout les journalistes sur le dos qui te disent que tu attaques la démocratie et le droit d'expression  ...  ils te censurent au nom de la liberté d'expression ... c'est beau ! faut oser 

Mais t'inquiètes les terrasses c'est pas mon truc  ... je retourne au sujets techniques


----------



## Anthony (14 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> et l'autre journaliste administrateur de la libre pensée   s'est vite empressé de tout censurer ... J'avais juste donne mon avis


Je recommande la Benzadermine.


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> J'ai deja été censuré et mes messages a la terrasse en attente d'être lus avant d'être publiés  pour avoir justement un peu trop précisé
> J'avais donné mon avis sur la gestion du coronavirius
> et l'autre journaliste administrateur de la libre pensée   s'est vite empressé de tout censurer ... J'avais juste donne mon avis


N’ayant pas lu, et pour cause, les-dits messages je ne peux juger du bien fondé, ou non, du sort qui leur a été reservé. Mais une éradication par l’admin de macgé est en général due à un non respect de la charte, ce qui n’est pas de la censure.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour mon Tepee, j'ai pensé à ça ... Mais en chat, bien entendu !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 214329
> 
> Et si j'en avais les moyens, je vous jure que je le ferais !!!!! ​



Une p'tite suggestion pour l'architecture d'une éventuelle futur demeure :



​


----------



## eckri (14 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Je recommande la Benzadermine.


tu ferais mieux de changer de metier ou alors appelle ca autrement


----------



## eckri (14 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> N’ayant pas lu, et pour cause, les-dits messages je ne peux juger du bien fondé, ou non, du sort qui leur a été reservé. Mais une éradication par l’admin de macgé est en général due à un non respect de la charte, ce qui n’est pas de la censure.


je te repete que j'avais donne mon avis sur le COVID qui est a 180 degre de la version officielle ,  mais ca a pas plus au journaliste  qui a censure mon message et m'a repondu en prive sans que je puisse meme lui repondre ... ca en dit long

J'ai jamais insulte personne

mais j'apprécie la partie technique du forum et d'entraide sur les produits Apple ... pour le reste  je vais éviter


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> je te repete que j'avais donne mon avis sur le COVID qui es t a180 degre de la version officielle


Des avis critiques de la version officielle ce n’est pas ça qui manque dans les différents threads relatifs au coronavirus, ils ne sont pas tous censurés pour autant. Pas d’injures, pas d’attaque ‘ad hominem’ dans les tiens ? Des arguments solides qui justifient ta position ? Car je te répète également que n’ayant pu les lire je ne peux me faire une idée que sur ce que je peux lire ici et la.


----------



## eckri (14 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Des avis critiques de la version officielle ce n’est pas ça qui manque dans les différents threads relatifs au coronavirus, ils ne sont pas tous censurés pour autant. Pas d’injures, pas d’attaque ‘ad hominem’ dans les tiens ? Des arguments solides qui justifient ta position ? Car je te répète également que n’ayant pu les lire je ne peux me faire une idée que sur ce que je peux lire ici et la.


des arguments solides personne n'en a ni les politiques ni les détracteurs

j'avais repondu au sujet Le point sur les chiffres, les arrestations 

sinon  NON je n'insulte pas , a moins que l'ironie soit une insulte

et dans les differents sujets qui traitent du COVID desole mais je n'ai pas vu de veritable _opposants  _juste quelques_  legers doutes _pour surtout pas froisser


ca me rappelle ce fameux 11 septembre fallait surtout pas voir les choses différemment


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> ca me rappelle ce fameux 11 septembre fallait surtout pas voir les choses différemment


Entièrement d'accord, il n'y a pas eu d'attaque sur le pentagone, le 4e avion a eu une panne moteur, des Rolls Royces.
On nous submerge de Chemtrails qui nous font respirer des nano-particules de Benzodiazépine afin que le peuple accepte mieux la 5G.
Personne n'est jamais allé sur la lune sauf les chinois.
La terre est ronde, oui, c'est une crêpe.
La pierre philosophale est cachée dans les caves du Vatican.
Et je dis ça, je dis rien.
J'me comprends.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2021)

Et dire qu'on a cru qu'il ne se passerait plus jamais rien à la Terrasse !...


----------



## peyret (14 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Benzodiazépine afin que le peuple accepte mieux la 5G.


...et le linky


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2021)

Ne causez pas du _nine eleven_, vous allez réveiller Fab' !


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2021)

Pour le dire " façon @aCLR " (qui me contredira en cas de besoin), je me demande parfois si dans "complotiste" il n'y aurait pas deux syllabes de trop... 


En principe, je respecte les opinions des autres, mais parfois c'est vraiment difficile...


----------



## patlek (14 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour mon Tepee, j'ai pensé à ça ... Mais en chat, bien entendu



Voilà ce qu'il faut pour le Teepee









Devenir Big Chief Lebowski
Et çà devient un piège à squaw (Genre Carmen Cru)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Voilà ce qu'il faut pour le Teepee


Il me faut cette "chose" tout de suite ... car indien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras !!!!!  ...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne causez pas du _nine eleven_, vous allez réveiller Fab' !


Si seulement


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

eckri a dit:


> des arguments solides personne n'en a ni les politiques ni les détracteurs


Bon, ben tout est dit,non ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, ben tout est dit,non ?


On ferme ?


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> On ferme ?


surtout pas, comme dit HF pour une fois que ça bouge un peu


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2021)

Bon, résumons. 

Le virus de la COVID-19 a été volontairement conçu en laboratoire et diffusé de façon intentionnelle, c'est entendu. 
Mais qui est le coupable ?... 
Les Chinois du FBI ?... L'institut Pasteur ?... Bill Gates ?... Ou le compteur Linky ?... 
Ah mais c'est bien sûr... Les mêmes qui ont essayé de  nous faire croire à un soi-disant attentat le 11 septembre 2001: le gouvernement américain !!!... 


Moi qui ne comprenais rien à cette soi-disant crise sanitaire, je remercie notre nouvel hôte de nous avoir enfin éclairés avec un point de vue "différent", bornés que nous étions en nous contentant des informations officielles. 


Là, ça y est, j'ai tout compris, et je me sens enfin plus intelligent !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, résumons.
> 
> Le virus de la COVID-19 a été volontairement conçu en laboratoire et diffusé de façon intentionnelle


Ah enfin une vérité


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais qui est le coupable ?...
> Les Chinois du FBI ?... L'institut Pasteur ?... Bill Gates ?... Ou le compteur Linky ?...


C’est pourtant simple. Bill Gates est un chinois agent du FBI travaillant sous couverture à l’institut Pasteur.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C’est pourtant simple. Bill Gates est un chinois agent du FBI travaillant sous couverture à l’institut Pasteur.



Ah, merci, c'est le détail qui manquait à ma pleine compréhension de tout ça !...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C’est pourtant simple. Bill Gates est un chinois agent du FBI travaillant sous couverture à l’institut Pasteur.


Tu confonds pas avec Carlos ghosn ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu confonds pas avec Carlos ghosn ?



Non non, Carlos est innocent. 




Bloc de spoiler



Mince, @Lio70 est *presque démasqué*...


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour le dire " façon @aCLR " (qui me contredira en cas de besoin), je me demande parfois si dans "complotiste" il n'y aurait pas deux syllabes de trop...


Ou comment dire du modérateur qu'il ne sait pas compter jusque trois !  :modo:

Genre…

_'Plo' je retiens un et 'tiste' je retiens deux… Huuum laisse-moi tu dire un truc eckri ! Un truc écrit… Elle est bonne celle-là ! Bref… Je m'demande si dans complotiste ou dans conforama il n'y a  pas deux syllabes de trop ! Quoi qu'il soit d'usage de dire "chez conforama" ! C'est le taureau qui va dans la vache. Le client lui va chez confo ! Mais bon, pour mon truc de l'emploi de mots bien trop longs pour finalement dire la même chose qu'un terme de trois lettres, bah ça passe en fait !_

Eh bah !
Human-Fly !
Si c'est à ça que tu pensais en me mêlant à tes petits calculs ?!
Bah je ne te remercie pas !

J'ai l'air malin maint'nant !


----------



## DocEvil (2 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quels pourraient être les éléments ayant amenés à cette désaffection de la terrasse ?


La vie.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2021)

Tout jeune écuyer, Docquéville chevauchait déjà son emac sur les vierges plaines des forums macgé. Chemin faisant, une notoriété toute légitime et chaque jour grandissante entoura le gentilhomme. Si bien que ses mots devinrent des psaumes aux yeux des pommé·e·s. Ainsi le bar se trouvait une divinité !

Et puis la vie s'est rappelée à notre chevalier de bien des frocs souillés, cafés renversés et autres claviers éclaboussés… _Éh ho ! Docqueville ? C'est La vie qui te cause Nom de Doc ! Faudrait voir à y revenir !_


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2021)

Réponse tardive à Zebig.
Je suis repassé sur MacG et j'ai réalisé que plus ça allait plus le lectorat tournait au jeune techno CSP+++, comme je le pressentais à une époque qui va finir par être lointaine. Vous êtes toujours là, mais il semblerait que MacG dans son ensemble a subi de gros changements. J'ai le sentiment que la clientèle des Mac a bien changé aussi.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2021)

J'ai eu la chance d'apprendre à l'école.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Voilà, je viens de me créditer (ainsi que ma gonzesse) de bons points...
> Va falloir que je foute le boxon dans la vie nocturne parisienne pour récupérer un total de points négatifs pour m'assurer ma place chez mon vieux Lucifer !


Bravo à vous 2 !!!!!  

Mais là, t'es foutu parce que le paradis t'attend ... 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai envie de t'appeler "Jacky" ! 

Même si un jour au Paradis
Je devienne comme j'en serais surpris
Chanteur pour femmes à ailes blanches
Même si je leur chante Alléluia
En regrettant le temps d'en bas
Où c'est pas tous les jours dimanche
Même si on m'appelle Dieu le Père
Celui qui est dans l'annuaire
Entre Dieulefit et Dieu vous garde
Même si je me laisse pousser la barbe
Même si toujours trop bonne pomme
Je me crève le cœur et le pur esprit
À vouloir consoler les hommes
Je sais quand même que chaque nuit
J'entendrai dans mon Paradis
Les anges, les saints et Lucifer
Me chanter ma chanson de naguère
Celle du temps où je m'appelais Jacky

_Extrait de "Jacky" ... Jacques Brel 







_​


----------



## boninmi (26 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bravo à vous 2 !!!!!
> 
> Mais là, t'es foutu parce que le paradis t'attend ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2021)

@thebiglebowsky. j'avais oublié cette excellente chanson.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Bon, les gars, j'ai fait le con... J'ai fait une BA qui risque de me garantir une place au paradis (quelle connerie !!!)
> J'étais avec ma nana et on flânait le long du canal dans le parc de la Villette à Paname...
> Un moment donné, j'entends un plouf et je vois des gens qui commencent à gueuler...
> Je dis à ma nana : "Viens, ça pue la merde, y a chien qui a du se retrouver dans l'eau"...
> ...


C'est quand la remise de la médaille par Mr Macron ?


----------



## boninmi (26 Juillet 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky. j'avais oublié cette excellente chanson.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 233239


En Belgique, ils n'ont pas le droit de diffuser les chanteurs belges.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> En Belgique, ils n'ont pas le droit de diffuser les chanteurs belges.


Mais c'est pas vrai !!!!! Vous avez eu des problèmes à lire ma vidéo ??? 
...ça devient grave quand même !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2021)

Ils m’ont tué mon louiscypher ! 






Juste avant Belgique - France, c’est pas sympa.


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Juste avant Belgique - France, c’est pas sympa.


Figure-toi qu'on a dressé une liste des participants au sujet sur le football. Et on s'est rendu compte qu'il y avait trop de résidents français comparativement aux résidents belges. On était emmerdés, tu penses bien… Comment contenir le flood en cas de victoire de l'une ou l'autre des équipes engagées dans cette demi-finale. Un vrai casse-tête ! Si bien qu'on s'est dit : « passé les onze premiers participants français, on laisse les suivants sur le banc des remplaçants. » Et manque de pot… C'est tombé sur lui ! C'est vraiment pas de bol !


----------



## boodou (10 Octobre 2021)

Salut à toutes et tous, salut à Thebig 
Je ne viens quasiment plus sur le forum, et pourtant je ne fréquente pas les réseaux sociaux, mais je suis toujours étonné (et heureux de l’être)


----------



## boodou (10 Octobre 2021)

Que des membres très anciens soient toujours présents et actifs 
C’est pas mal quand même , malgré le flux de gens qui passent par ici.


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2021)

La noix de coco vide 19 fois de suite a découragé certains habitués de la terrasse. Pourtant il est facile de changer de récipient et boire un bon coup de blanc en débitant des sornettes modérées...


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2021)

DocEvil a dit:


> La vie.


Difficile de dire mieux en moins de mots…
Mais ça fait plaisir de voir quelques traces d'une autre époque


----------



## Powerdom (20 Octobre 2021)

J'ai eu peur j'ai cru que je vous avais perdu !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Septembre 2022)

Il faut remonter ce fil, qui fait figure d'EHPAD du forum.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Septembre 2022)

Tiens, ça devrait réagir


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Septembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tiens, ça devrait réagir


Oui cette image marque la sortie officielle de l'EHPAD


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Septembre 2022)

Le respect est mort.

Heureusement, pas l'humour !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Nouvoul (13 Septembre 2022)

A part crop et phylactère, la photo n'est pas truquée, je l'ai trouvée sur un site info (Le Monde, Libé, ou autre...j'ai oublié); sur une autre prise de l'autre côté, on voit 4 mains, ouf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Il faut remonter ce fil, qui fait figure d'EHPAD du forum.


Mais non ! Au moins, dans un EHPAD, on rigole ... parfois ! ...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2022)

Au détour d'une petite digression dont j'espérais qu'elle serait agréable, *ici*, j'en suis arrivé à me demander si le Bar n'entrait pas dans une période plus crépusculaire encore que la précédente...
Certes, il est possible que je sois passé à côté d'un humour au second degré ou qu'il y ait eu un "misunderstanding" quelque part. Mais je ne crois pas. Ce serait dans la lignée des choses.
Qu'on se comprenne bien, je ne reproche rien à personne en particulier, surtout pas à l'auteur de ce thread qui, au Bar, reste à mes  yeux le meilleur d'entre nous, et le seul vrai pilier.

Je crois que les réseaux sociaux grignotent encore du terrain. 
Mais je ne les apprécie guère, et plutôt même de moins en moins. 
Je resterai fidèle au Bar MacG jusqu'au bout. 

Je garderai aussi mon actuel forum, même si j'en suis actuellement le seul membre actif.
Et je n'exclue même pas de m'acheter encore un autre forum, en plus du mien. Forum tout aussi vide que mon forum actuel ! 
Si je vois un jour mon forum actuel ou un autre s'enrichir de nouveaux membres, ce sera au compte-gouttes, je le sais bien.
Mais sur le net, mes interactions avec les gens se passent sur les salons de discussion ou sur les forums. Pas sur les réseaux sociaux, décidément pas faits pour moi.

Il y a sur les forums -au mieux- une qualité dans les contenus, dans les échanges, et même une convivialité que je ne retrouve jamais sur les réseaux sociaux. 

Longue vie à MacG et à ses forums, surtout son célèbre Bar !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 269149​




Bon, en toute rigueur, nous ne sommes pas chez nous. 
Mais concrètement, le Bar vit des contributions des personnes qui le font vivre...
"Notre Bar", aurais-je préféré... 

Là où je te rejoins par contre totalement  c'est dans ton attachement au Bar MacG, que je partage.
C'est un trésor, ce Bar.
J'y ai connu beaucoup de gens, j'en ai rencontrés des dizaines IRL, tout comme tant d'autres y-compris avant que je découvre MacG.

Je crois pouvoir dire que j'ai sans doute appris autant au Bar que sur les forums techniques. 

Il est même arrivé que le Bar améliore en quelques occasions les aspects les plus intimes de ma vie privée... Bien que tout ça remonte loin aujourd'hui...

Bref, j'ai une foule de souvenirs divers et variés ici, pas tous virtuels uniquement, donc, et pour qui connaît le Bar, on y trouve une sorte de trésor humain presque unique en son genre dans le Web francophone, au moins concernant les forums qu'on trouve en marge du monde Mac. Voire au-delà. 

Il y a tant à apprendre, à partager, à découvrir, y-compris ou surtout humainement, donc. 

Après, il faut affronter la dure réalité en face : sauf exceptions, les forums en général et les forums généralistes en particulier n'ont pas le vent en poupe, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.
Et fais-moi confiance, je sais de quoi je parle en parlant de l'échec actuel (ou récent) de forums qui ne parviennent plus vraiment à trouver leurs publics.
Au Bar, nous sommes pour la plupart des dinosaures. Les membres actifs sont de moins en moins nombreux, ils vieillissent et les effectifs se renouvellent hélas fort peu.

J'adore le Bar, au moins autant que toi, et il m'arrive de rêver à un nouvel âge d'or des forums...
Mais c'est improbable.

Alors sachons apprécier les vestiges du Bar que nous avons connu.
Savourons...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Octobre 2022)

ça m'a donné soif tout ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les membres actifs sont de moins en moins nombreux


 ... évite de parler de "membre actif" devant moi ...  ... Merci d'avance !...


----------



## peyret (24 Octobre 2022)

Allez, j'offre la  tournée générale.... aux "habitués" du bar... heuhh, et une eau de thon aux poilus....


----------



## Anthony (24 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je garderai aussi mon actuel forum, même si j'en suis actuellement le seul membre actif.


Au moins tu es sûr de ne pas être contredit. À croire que l’un et l’autre seraient liés.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'adore le Bar, au moins autant que toi, et il m'arrive de rêver à un nouvel âge d'or des forums...
> Mais c'est improbable.
> 
> Alors sachons apprécier les vestiges du Bar que nous avons connu.
> Savourons...


La grande porte de MacGé, ce sont les forums techniques ... On y arrive avec un problème technique et on attend qu'une seule chose, c'est qu'il soit résolu avec maestria dans les meilleurs délais ... Le reste du forum, on s'en branle !   

Quand le problème est solutionné, on ne prend pas le temps d'aller se promener dans les autres rubriques ... soit on laisse le fil initial en déshérence, soit, carrément, on demande la suppression de son compte et on retourne à sa petite vie égoïste émaillée de réseaux sociaux de plus en plus envahissants ! 

Ce problème est inéluctable ! Avec la conséquence qu'il n'y a pas de relève possible pour le Bar ... Pas de sang neuf dont on pourrait se délecter ! On reste donc entre nous avec la consanguinité tapie dans un coin ! 

Dans quelques années, le Bar, notre Bar, deviendra le cimetière des éléphants ... Vous qui entrez ici, laissez toute espérance ! 

Mais j'ajouterais quand même, défense d'y voir (humour) un pessimisme de mauvais aloi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2022)

Parfois, en relisant certaines de mes interventions, je me dis : "T'es devenu ringard, mon vieux, avec tes poilus qui parlent !" ...   

Alors, je me réponds à moi-même et je pense : "Mais non ! Tu n'es pas *devenu* ringard ! ... Tu l'as toujours été !" ... Et je suis soulagé !  ...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Au moins tu es sûr de ne pas être contredit. À croire que l’un et l’autre seraient liés.



Non non, l'autre forum que j'envisage d'acheter n'a rien à voir avec le MQCD. 
Si ce n'est que c'est un autre forum vide... 
Mais la base de données est riche et intéressante, et ce forum a connu une histoire haute en couleur, à laquelle j'ai participé. 
Alors j'hésite... 

Plus si facile que ça, la vie des forums de nos jours...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Parfois, en relisant certaines de mes interventions, je me dis : "T'es devenu ringard, mon vieux, avec tes poilus qui parlent !" ...
> 
> Alors, je me réponds à moi-même et je pense : "Mais non ! Tu n'es pas *devenu* ringard ! ... Tu l'as toujours été !" ... Et je suis soulagé !  ...




Tu es indémodable.  

Les branchés, chébrans, branchouilles et j'en passent vieillissent mal et le ridicule (involontaire) ne tarde généralement pas.

Je me surprends parfois à croire que les forums aussi, sont indémodables...
Mais si ça continue, je vais finir par être le seul à le penser...
Il doit donc y avoir un léger problème quelque part...


----------



## boninmi (24 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Non non, l'autre forum que j'envisage d'acheter n'a rien à voir avec le MQCD.
> Si ce n'est que c'est un autre forum vide...
> Mais la base de données est riche et intéressante, et ce forum a connu une histoire haute en couleur, à laquelle j'ai participé.
> Alors j'hésite...
> ...


Tu rachètes AVosMac ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La grande porte de MacGé, ce sont les forums techniques ... On y arrive avec un problème technique et on attend qu'une seule chose, c'est qu'il soit résolu avec maestria dans les meilleurs délais ... Le reste du forum, on s'en branle !


Ca dépend du 'on', ne généralisons pas trop.
Je suis arrivé en 2006 avec un problème technique (sur un imac G3 !), et en attendant une réponse j'ai été me balader sur le forum. J'ai visité le bar, qui était alors le terrain de jeu de La Horde d'un côté, et le repaire de photographes de talents de l'autre. L'ambiance m'a plu mais ça tirait à boule(t)s rouges sur les petits nouveaux. J'ai donc mis un certain temps avant d'y poster, me suis pris deux ou trois baffes, puis ai fait mon trou, jusqu'à rencontrer quelques membres IRL.
Alors bien sur il faut savoir prendre son temps, mettre son ego dans sa poche, ce qui aujourd'hui à l'époque du tout tout de suite est inenvisageable sauf pour les vieux machins qui connaissent la valeur du temps et de l'humour au second degré.
Il n'y a qu'à voir la salle de jeux. Qu'est-ce qui marche ? Ceux où il suffit de poster un lien ou répondre en 3 mots. Dès qu'il faut chercher un peu, se creuser les méninges, bidouiller des photos, ça s'essouffle et meurt rapidement.

Sur ce je vais aller m'en jeter un histoire de retrouver la pêche après cette minute de nostalgie #c'étaitmieuxavant


----------



## boninmi (24 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez rencontré plein d'irlandais !


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2022)

_sic transit gloria mundi_, comme il y a eu des âges d‘or pour tout espace de discussion numérique, il y a aussi le déclin avec ses poignées d‘irréductibles ou simplement fidèles

Je n‘ai jamais été un grand bavard, je n‘ai pas vraiment appartenu à ces groupes légendaires – effectifs ou fantasmés – et serai je pense à jamais celui qui se tient légèrement en retrait des cercles formés autour d‘un feu ou d‘un totem… je retrouve avec plaisir les échos numériques de certains d’entre vous et constate que la Terrasse et toutes ces sortes de choses conserve un petit quelque chose mais que désormais la folie et la créativité sont sans doute ailleurs, dans d‘outres outils communautaires, _Discord_ ou autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2022)

@Nephou 

Je vois avec plaisir que tu as gardé le logo de notre création dans ta signature !   ... 
Et si on surfait sur la situation actuelle (Covid, guerre, climat ...) pour le remettre au goût du jour ?
A mon avis, on se ferait des c.... en or ! 
J'ai vérifié et le brevet est encore valide ! 
​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2022)

Nephou a dit:


> _Discord_ ou autres



Plutôt "autres", je pense. 
Discord, je l'ai beaucoup utilisé...
" Folie et créativité ", c'est vraiment dans l'hypothèse la plus haute... 

J'ai essayé pas mal d'outils de communication en tous genres, y-compris plusieurs réseaux sociaux...
J'essaie de garder l'esprit ouvert, d'essayer toutes sortes de sites, d'applications, etc...
J'ai sans doute loupé des choses, ou pas toujours cherché au bon endroit...

Mais sauf possible erreur de ma part, la folie et la créativité sont encore sur les forums, plus que sur n'importe quel type de lieu virtuel de communication plus ou moins communautaire...

Le lieu le plus "authentique" du virtuel, c'est encore clairement les forums. 
Même s'ils ont à l'évidence connu des périodes plus fastes. 


PS : 

Et sinon, ça te dirait, de modérer le Bar le week-end ?... 
Avec aCLR le reste du temps, le Bar pourrait rester ouvert 7 jours sur 7 !... 

(Qui ne tente rien n'a rien...  )


----------



## Anthony (24 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand le problème est solutionné, on ne prend pas le temps d'aller se promener dans les autres rubriques ... soit on laisse le fil initial en déshérence, soit, carrément, on demande la suppression de son compte et on retourne à sa petite vie égoïste émaillée de réseaux sociaux de plus en plus envahissants !


C’est effectivement 90 % du problème. MAIS.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce problème est inéluctable ! Avec la conséquence qu'il n'y a pas de relève possible pour le Bar ... Pas de sang neuf dont on pourrait se délecter ! On reste donc entre nous avec la consanguinité tapie dans un coin !


C’est intéressant que vous soyez incapables de voir les 10 % restants. Comme tous les rades qui se respectent, celui-ci est tenu par des piliers, qui n’ont pas toujours une tronche très avenante. Du coup, ça ne donne pas forcément envie de rentrer, ni de rester. Des membres très capés des forums techniques, qui assurent largement la relève de ce côté-là, ne panent rien aux blagues qui ne font rire que vous et regardent le bar avec le sourcil relevé. (Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit un problème, hein, mais c’est un état de fait. Vous avez fait le bar à votre image, et vous en êtes très fiers, mais ça limite l’audience. Surtout dans un monde où les communautés ultra-spécialisées et ultra-modérées de Discord et Reddit existent.)


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Des membres très capés des forums techniques, qui assurent largement la relève de ce côté-là, ne panent rien aux blagues qui ne font rire que vous et regardent le bar avec le sourcil relevé.


des noms, des noms !


----------



## Anthony (24 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> des noms, des noms !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je m’attendais plutôt à cette question pour dénoncer ceux « qui n’ont pas toujours une tronche très avenante ». Mais je me rends compte que ça peut être une distinction _honoris causa_ pour l’ensemble de la joyeuse bande.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> C’est intéressant que vous soyez incapables de voir les 10 % restants. Comme tous les rades qui se respectent, celui-ci est tenu par des piliers, qui n’ont pas toujours une tronche très avenante. Du coup, ça ne donne pas forcément envie de rentrer, ni de rester. Des membres très capés des forums techniques, qui assurent largement la relève de ce côté-là, ne panent rien aux blagues qui ne font rire que vous et regardent le bar avec le sourcil relevé. (Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit un problème, hein, mais c’est un état de fait. Vous avez fait le bar à votre image, et vous en êtes très fiers, mais ça limite l’audience. Surtout dans un monde où les communautés ultra-spécialisées et ultra-modérées de Discord et Reddit existent.)


A vrai dire, je suis peiné du peu de considération qui transpire de ton message ... A croire que, toi aussi, tu regardes le bar avec le sourcil relevé de ceux "qui savent" ... 

Mais bon ! Nous sommes tes invités et il serait malvenu de juger l'hôte qui nous offre le gîte et le couvert ... Tu vois ! On est aussi capables de faire preuve de bienséance et de bonne éducation !

Quand aux blagues "qui ne font rire que nous", elles ne sont pourtant pas très compliquées ... un zeste de second degré, une miette de compréhension mutuelle, un brin d'humanité et l'affaire est dans le sac !

Le problème est que ces ingrédients deviennent de plus en plus difficiles à dénicher en ce monde !

C'est dommage !

ps : Je n'ai pas osé montrer ton message à Mamy Zoë pour éviter le running gag !   

​


----------



## Anthony (24 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A vrai dire, je suis peiné du peu de considération qui transpire de ton message ... A croire que, toi aussi, tu regardes le bar avec le sourcil relevé de ceux "qui savent" ...


C’est que je l’ai vexé en plus.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand aux blagues "qui ne font rire que nous", elles ne sont pourtant pas très compliquées ... un zeste de second degré, une miette de compréhension mutuelle, un brin d'humanité et l'affaire est dans le sac !


Pas quand il faut remonter des années de messages pour comprendre les références. C’est un problème commun des communautés organisées, elles deviennent de plus en plus hermétiques au fil du temps, et il devient de plus en plus difficile de s’y faire une place. Ton _running gag_ félin, précisément, n’est pas vraiment un _gag _si on n’est pas déjà bien familier d’un certain sujet. Tu conviendras que c’est un gout acquis, et qu’il est bien normal que cela ne soit pas du gout de tout le monde. (J’ai suffisamment de relents de mon éducation catholique pour détester ces envoyés de Satan.) La « désaffection » de la terrasse, d’une certaine manière, c’est son plus grand succès.


----------



## patlek (24 Octobre 2022)

Comment ça, j' aurais une gueule pas trés avenante???


Un beau sourire comme ça???






Un petit nez pointu charmant
de beaux yeux noirs​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> (J’ai suffisamment de relents de mon éducation catholique pour détester ces envoyés de Satan.)


 ... Mes petits poilus ! Des envoyés de Satan !!!!! ...  ... 

En fait, tu ne détestes pas les matous, tu en as une peur viscérale ! Probablement une réminiscence inconsciente des actes de tes lointains ancêtres qui brûlaient les pauvres poilus sur les bûchers pour modérer les sorcières ! 

Bon ! Là dessus, je retourne dans mon thread à félins ... Il paraît que Satan l'habite ... Tout bénef pour moi ! Arfffff !  ... 

That's all folk !


----------



## Romuald (24 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Pas quand il faut remonter des années de messages pour comprendre les références. C’est un problème commun des communautés organisées, elles deviennent de plus en plus hermétiques au fil du temps, et il devient de plus en plus difficile de s’y faire une place.


C'est un peu ce que je disais dans mon post : il faut prendre le temps de se promener dans le bar, remonter les fils, prendre la température, sans forcément intervenir ce qu'en son temps la horde, toujours elle, traduisait par "s'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer" (et les boules rouges ayant disparu le paillasson n'est plus en barbelés comme à l'époque). Difficile à faire admettre à ceux qui, tu es le premier à le constater, viennent poser leur question et repartent sans dire merci.


----------



## Anthony (24 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Probablement une réminiscence inconsciente des actes de tes lointains ancêtres qui brûlaient les pauvres poilus sur les bûchers pour modérer les sorcières !


Le pire, c’est que ça n’est pas impossible.



Romuald a dit:


> la horde, toujours elle, traduisait par "s'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer"


La Horde était du genre à briser les genoux avant de discuter, dans le genre super accueillant, c’était pas mal. Mais c’est un bon exemple : quand nous nous sommes demandés comment reformer une communauté autour de MacGeneration, nous avons rapidement repoussé l’option « on refait le coup de dézinguer la Horde pour laisser respirer une nouvelle génération », ce qui avait raisonnablement bien marché il y a dix ans ne marcherait plus aujourd’hui. (Les lecteurs qui nous réclamaient un espace de discussions ne mentionnaient jamais les forums, d’ailleurs, ou alors seulement comme un exemple de format dépassé/de « culture » désagréable.) _Ergo_ le serveur Discord. Doucement mais surement, c’est en train de former une nouvelle communauté, avec une ambiance complètement différente. Les collègues s’y intéressent beaucoup plus que moi, parce que quitte à choisir je préfère encore celle des forums, et je n’ai aucun doute qu’elle finira par se vitrifier aussi, mais.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> (...)
> 
> _Ergo_ le serveur Discord. Doucement mais surement, c’est en train de former une nouvelle communauté, avec une ambiance complètement différente. Les collègues s’y intéressent beaucoup plus que moi, parce que quitte à choisir je préfère encore celle des forums
> 
> (...)



Moi aussi, et de beaucoup. 
Nous aussi, oserais-je presque dire, puisque je pense que ce point de vue doit être ultra-majoritaire chez l'ensemble des habitués du Bar.


----------



## patlek (25 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mes petits poilus ! Des envoyés de Satan !!!!! ...  ...




La nuit, quand tu dors; eux (les "minous) ils se réunissent et psalmodient "Gloire à Chatan!... gloire à Chatan!..."

Des chatanistes , je te dis!!!


----------



## patlek (25 Octobre 2022)

J' ai trouvé une photo de Satan!!!:






Est ce que vous serez capable de devinez ce que représente la photo????

Un petit animal tout sympathique !! (après avoir vu la photo... heuuu...)



Bloc de spoiler: L' animal mystère...












						Une impressionnante et monstrueuse image d'une fourmi au microscope récompensée
					

Réalisée par le photographe lituanien Eugenijus Kavaliauskas, cette image incroyable a été primée au concours de photo microscopique Nikon Small World en octobre 2022.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2022)

Oui je l'ai vu ce matin. c'est une fourmi au microscope électronique


----------



## patlek (25 Octobre 2022)

Il y en a d' autres du concours...










						2022 Photomicrography Competition
					

View the winning entries from the 2022 Photomicrography Competition




					www.nikonsmallworld.com
				




Ma copine...



			https://www.nikonsmallworld.com/images/photos/2022/2022-04-17-08.09.20-ZS-retouched-Edit-Edit-4-2-Edit-3-2.jpg


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est un peu ce que je disais dans mon post : il faut prendre le temps de se promener dans le bar, remonter les fils, prendre la température, sans forcément intervenir ce qu'en son temps la horde, toujours elle, traduisait par "s'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer" (et les boules rouges ayant disparu le paillasson n'est plus en barbelés comme à l'époque). Difficile à faire admettre à ceux qui, tu es le premier à le constater, viennent poser leur question et repartent sans dire merci.


Après, faut reconnaitre qu'à trop rester sur le trottoir, y'a comme un risque de sécher au soleil.


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Des membres très capés des forums techniques, qui assurent largement la relève de ce côté-là, ne panent rien aux blagues qui ne font rire que vous et regardent le bar avec le sourcil relevé.



Ouais... ben, il y a des membres du bar , ou au moins un, qui regarde(nt) les forums techniques, avec ses posts "Au secours!, j' ai effacé Macintoch HD" avec le sourcil relevé, et les réponses "Alors tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes.." avec les deux sourcils relevés, et les yeux écarquillés.

(Et toc!, que j'aurais pas une gueule avenante... non mais!!)


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ouais... ben, il y a des membres du bar , ou au moins un, qui regarde(nt) les forums techniques, avec ses posts "Au secours!, j' ai effacé Macintoch HD" avec le sourcil relevé, et les réponses "Alors tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes.." avec les deux sourcils relevés, et les yeux écarquillés.
> 
> (Et toc!, que j'aurais pas une gueule avenante... non mais!!)




Oui, mais depuis le départ de macomaniac, as-tu vu une seule personne (parmi celles qui fournissent de l'aide et non parmi celles qui en reçoivent) recommander l'utilisation du Terminal, ou seulement même évoquer le sujet?... 
Pas moi, et je viens de lire tout ce qui a été fait dans ce thread "star" des forums techniques depuis le départ de l'ouroboros...


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> depuis le départ de l'ouroboros...



Haaa... mince alors... pourtant, çà en jetait "ouvre le terminal".... on se sent tout petit!!!, minable!!!!  Faut etre très très grand marabout pour dire "ouvre le terminal" !!!


----------



## Anthony (28 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ouais... ben, il y a des membres du bar , ou au moins un, qui regarde(nt) les forums techniques, avec ses posts "Au secours!, j' ai effacé Macintoch HD" avec le sourcil relevé, et les réponses "Alors tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes.." avec les deux sourcils relevés, et les yeux écarquillés.


Et tu sais quoi ? C’est pareil. Un jour vous allez finir par comprendre ce que je dis sur le fait que c’est un véritable problème d’avoir deux forums en un, et deux forums qui se regardent en chien de faience. Ou pas, mais dans ce cas j’aurais appuyé sur le bouton _Supprimer_ depuis longtemps.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Et tu sais quoi ? C’est pareil. Un jour vous allez finir par comprendre ce que je dis sur le fait que c’est un véritable problème d’avoir deux forums en un, et deux forums qui se regardent en chien de faience. Ou pas, mais dans ce cas j’aurais appuyé sur le bouton _Supprimer_ depuis longtemps.


On n'est pas ignares au point de ne pas savoir que la survie de la terrasse et plus globalement des forums d'expression est intimement liée à la fréquentation des forums techniques qui est le core business de MacGé et son essence même.

Dès lors, on est assez malins que pour ne pas scier la branche sur laquelle on est assis.

Si avoir deux forums en un est un "véritable problème" j'en viens à me questionner sur la ou les véritable(s) raison(s) qui pousse(nt) MacGé à conserver les forums d'expression en l'état ?

Et surtout, qu'on ne me raconte pas que c'est par humanité et pour éviter les suicides des vieux rats qui fréquentent encore le rade et qui, par dépit, se jetteraient du haut des cimaises (Ah non ! les cimaises n'existent plus !) pour retomber avec fracas sur le comptoir (Ah non ! Le comptoir n'existe plus non plus !) en gueulant à la trahison et à l'iniquité !  

Donc, la raison serait ailleurs ... Peut être au niveau du trafic généré par ces forums "à problèmes" (hors "réagissez") qui comptabilisent plus de 1.297K de messages, sans compter le nombre d'affichages qui doit être dément pour le portfolio, la terrasse et la salle de jeu - Pas mal quand même ! 

Bien entendu, je conçois que si on éliminait tous les messages inutiles, loufoques et limites, il ne resterait plus que mon thread à poilus susceptible d'accueillir des pubs ciblées pour nos petits amis félins ...  ... 

Dès lors, Anthony, je te pose la question de façon franche et abrupte : Si la coexistence entre 2 forums en un pose véritablement un problème, qu'est-ce qui empêcherait MacGé de prendre une position ferme et définitive à ce sujet ???

Je te rassure, nous ne demandons pas la suppression des forums techniques !!!! 

Alors, fourbis ton meilleur second degré pour nous répondre, parce qu'en définitive ... that's all folk !


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Haaa... mince alors... pourtant, çà en jetait "ouvre le terminal".... on se sent tout petit!!!, minable!!!!  Faut etre très très grand marabout pour dire "ouvre le terminal" !!!


Rassures toi, il y a encore des gens qui se rabattent sur le Terminal ...





						Sujet unique - Votre avis sur macOS Ventura
					

Bonsoir, tu actives le cloud sur une app ou tu n'as pas de données..bourse par exemple puis tu le désactives.  PS: vérifies en premier que icloud drive n'a aucune app d'activer car Apple active souvent des trucs sans prévenir.  Bonjour, Je suis un peu perdu :( Comment activer ce cloud ? cela me...




					forums.macg.co
				



... parce qu'Apple a oublié d'implémenter la fonction dans l'environnement "normal".

@macomaniac se serait-il planqué dans ce forum ?


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2022)

Boooaaahhhh....

Là , çà me dépasse un peu...

Les types veulent programmer l'allumage et l' extinction du mac a heures précises....

Donc, en gros, meme si tu n' es pas là, le mac s' allume, et plus tard il s' éteint... A mes yeux, ça n' a aucun sens. Après ,chacun fait ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je te rassure, nous ne demandons pas la suppression des forums techniques !!!!



Ah ben la voilà, la solution pour alléger la base de données des forums !!!...  
Et ainsi, plus de membres des forums pour se regarder en chiens de faïence d'un forum à l'autre !!!... 



Bloc de spoiler



Je plaisante. 
Nous pouvons peut-être garder une petite partie des forums techniques. 






boninmi a dit:


> Rassures toi, il y a encore des gens qui se rabattent sur le Terminal ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis très loin d'avoir ton niveau en informatique, mais depuis mon très modeste niveau, je serais tenté de dire qu'il y a une énorme différence entre "se rabattre sur le Terminal" dans des situations particulières et ne jamais proposer autre chose que des lignes de commandes dans le Terminal dans n'importe quelle situation. 
Je ne suis pas "anti-Terminal", ce qui serait parfaitement idiot, d'autant plus qu'il m'est déjà arrivé d'utiliser le Terminal, certes en de rares occasions.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah ben la voilà, la solution pour alléger la base de données des forums !!!...
> Et ainsi, plus de membres des forums pour se regarder en chiens de faïence d'un forum à l'autre !!!...



T'as raison ! Qu'on maintienne seulement la rubrique "Homekit" pour continuer à se poiler !


----------



## Anthony (28 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et surtout, qu'on ne me raconte pas que c'est par humanité et pour éviter les suicides des vieux rats qui fréquentent encore le rade et qui, par dépit, se jetteraient du haut des cimaises (Ah non ! les cimaises n'existent plus !) pour retomber avec fracas sur le comptoir (Ah non ! Le comptoir n'existe plus non plus !) en gueulant à la trahison et à l'iniquité !



Franchement ? Tu as presque tout bon. Pour avoir fait mes classes à la grande époque du MQCD, je ne me résout pas à fermer les forums d’expression. Alors ils vivotent dans leur coin et je n’y passe que lorsque les modos veulent que je jette un œil sur tel ou tel sujet.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Donc, la raison serait ailleurs ... Peut être au niveau du trafic généré par ces forums "à problèmes" (hors "réagissez") qui comptabilisent plus de 1.297K de messages, sans compter le nombre d'affichages qui doit être dément pour le portfolio, la terrasse et la salle de jeu - Pas mal quand même !



Cet argument m’amusera toujours. Les forums d’expression font infiniment moins de trafic que les forums techniques, et pour cause, ils sont infiniment moins « utiles ». Je ne connais pas grand-monde qui tape « le jeu des cinq lettres » dans Google, alors que « problème avec X sur macOS Y »… Comme vous avez tous vos mille messages, vous avez tous le thème sans pub. Ces rubriques ne rapportent rien mais coûtent beaucoup, je suis la encore comme un con à te répondre un vendredi à 23h tout juste après avoir publié notre dernier manuel, imagine si je réclamais mes heures supplémentaires nocturnes. Je l’ai déjà dit, si on voulait que les forums d’expression rapportent, je n’aurais pas fermé le comptoir, mais je l’aurais amplifié pour le transformer en version des forums JV.com pour les préretraités prorusses. Ça ça aurait fait du fric en pubs merdiques !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Les forums d’expression font infiniment moins de trafic que les forums techniques, et pour cause, ils sont infiniment moins « utiles ». Je ne connais pas grand-monde qui tape « le jeu des cinq lettres » dans Google, alors que « problème avec X sur macOS Y »…


C'est tellement évident ...
Je m'en veux de ne pas y avoir pensé !


----------



## patlek (29 Octobre 2022)

Pour avoir du traffic, faut choisir les bons mots clés.









						Le virus  Caméra Café S3 | Le virus  Caméra Café S3 | By Caméra Café | Facebook
					

292 K views, 2,4 K likes, 260 loves, 57 comments, 364 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Caméra Café: Le virus  Caméra Café S3




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Anthony (29 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est tellement évident ...
> Je m'en veux de ne pas y avoir pensé !



Optimise tes conneries, penses à la monétisation de tes chats, on est sur le ouèb de 2022 bordel ! (Par contre, la terrasse en VR, merci mais alors non merci, le son sans l’image ça me va très bien.)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Optimise tes conneries


 ... Bon conseil, mais ce serait un sacré boulot à temps plein ! 

Par contre, pour la monétisation de mes poilus, j'ai un projet en cours ... une collaboration avec un dessinateur ... Je m'occupe des dialogues et il ferait les dessins correspondants dans le but de sortir une BD à vocation principalement scolaire ! 

Mais il faudra qu'ils s'assagissent un chouia !


----------



## DocEvil (31 Octobre 2022)

[mode_halloween=ON]

BOUH ! 
Sinon @thebiglebowsky, c'est qui le maître du château en ce moment ? 

[mode_halloween=OFF]


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2022)

DocEvil a dit:


> [mode_halloween=ON]
> 
> BOUH !
> Sinon @thebiglebowsky, c'est qui le maître du château en ce moment ?
> ...




C'est lui, évidemment. 
Qui d'autre?

Merci pour ce passage pour Halloween, DocEvil en mode fantôme.


----------



## Romuald (31 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Merci pour ce passage pour Halloween, DocEvil en mode fantôme.


J'allais le dire !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2022)

Je me pose la question de savoir si c'est le "vrai et unique" DocEvil, la légende incontestée des forums d'avant qui est passé ???   

Si j'osais, je demanderais une preuve ... par exemple un truc du genre "façon grands peintres" dans lequel il excellait !


----------



## boninmi (31 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me pose la question de savoir si c'est le "vrai et unique" DocEvil, la légende incontestée des forums d'avant qui est passé ???
> 
> Si j'osais, je demanderais une preuve ... par exemple un truc du genre "façon grands peintres" dans lequel il excellait !


Avec seulement 44 messages au compteur ?


----------



## DocEvil (31 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me pose la question de savoir si c'est le "vrai et unique" DocEvil, la légende incontestée des forums d'avant qui est passé ???










boninmi a dit:


> Avec seulement 44 messages au compteur ?


Le compte original avait été supprimé à ma demande.

Bonne continuation les enfants ! Bon courage avec vos administrateurs salariés !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2022)

... Arffff ! C'est bien toi ! 

Content de te revoir Doc ! ...  

Je ne peux m'empêcher de copier ici un post du Doc datant de 2012 et qui traitait non pas de l'Origine du Monde, mais de l'Origine de MacGé ... Mais à cette époque on pouvait se tromper entre les deux !

_1. Au commencement Veejee et cl97 créèrent MacGeneration.
2. Le site était informe et balbutiant : il y avait un gros logo orange vif et blanc (si on peut appeler ça un logo), et l'esprit de Doc se mouvait au-dessus des forums.
3. Doc dit: "Que la grosse marrade soit!" Et la grosse marrade fut.
4. Doc vit que la marrade était bonne; et Doc suggéra poliment à benjamin, qui administrait les forums, de séparer la marrade d'avec les sujets techniques.
5. Doc appela la marrade "Le Bar", et il appela les sujets techniques "le reste qu'on s'en branle mais que ça fait plaisir à benji". Ainsi, il y eut une bonne tranche de rigolade, et il y eut un espace, utile certes, mais d'un ennui profond : ce fut le premier jour._

__​


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2022)

Et voilà… je cherche un truc sur Ventura, je m'aperçois que j'ai un courrier qui date du mois de février… et paf, je retombe dans le Bar 
Pitin, TheBig, quelques copains encore là et DocEvil qui ressuscite <3 : <4 ma journée est illuminée ! (aCLR )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2022)

teo a dit:


> Et voilà… je cherche un truc sur Ventura, je m'aperçois que j'ai un courrier qui date du mois de février… et paf, je retombe dans le Bar
> Pitin, TheBig, quelques copains encore là et DocEvil qui ressuscite <3 : <4 ma journée est illuminée ! (aCLR )


Salut teo !   
Content de te revoir par ici ...


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2022)

teo a dit:


> Et voilà… je cherche un truc sur Ventura, je m'aperçois que j'ai un courrier qui date du mois de février… et paf, je retombe dans le Bar
> Pitin, TheBig, quelques copains encore là et DocEvil qui ressuscite <3 : <4 ma journée est illuminée ! (aCLR )





Content de te voir passer par là également ! 
Il faudrait que tu restes encore un peu pour que nous puissions retrouver une ambiance "Amicale Franco-Suisse". 

Actuellement, ce serait plutôt "Amicale Franco-Belge" !... 



Bloc de spoiler



Il faut dire que c'est bien aussi...


----------



## DocEvil (8 Novembre 2022)

teo a dit:


> … et DocEvil qui ressuscite <3 : <4 ma journée est illuminée !


En même temps, la résurrection, c'est un petit peu mon fond de commerce.


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2022)

DocEvil a dit:


> En même temps, la résurrection, c'est un petit peu mon fond de commerce.


tu arrives encore à faire rouler les pierres ?


----------



## peyret (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai pas pu m'empêcher, la baguette.... heuuu patrimoine heuuuu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2022)

Personne ??? ...   

Pire que le désert de Gobi sans les fennecs étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de fennecs dans le désert de Gobi ! 

Même le fil des footeux est en déshérence ...Moon a du se taper un infarctus foudroyant et un pétage de cou en regardant le dernier match des bleus ! 

Seuls les threads post-mortem et actualités croquées ont encore quelques soubresauts morbides grâce à Titi ! 

Ressaisissons nous ! Que diable !


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2022)

Fait trop froid pour être en terrasse


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personne ??? ...
> Pire que le désert de Gobi sans les fennecs étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de fennecs dans le désert de Gobi !
> Même le fil des footeux est en déshérence ...Moon a du se taper un infarctus foudroyant et un pétage de cou en regardant le dernier match des bleus !
> Seuls les threads post-mortem et actualités croquées ont encore quelques soubresauts morbides grâce à Titi !
> Ressaisissons nous ! Que diable !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (Samedi à 18:54)

... C'est de pire en pire ! On se croirait dans une période post-apocalyptique ... Plus personne ! 

J'ai même cru voir Mad Max ... Mais c'était Titi qui coursait quelques zombies rapides pour les interviewer dans le cadre du thread post-mortem ! 

A propos, vous remarquerez l'incongruité ... Le seul fil un peu vivant qui tressaille encore de temps en temps, c'est le thread post-mortem ... Bon Dieu !!! Ou allons-nous ? 

La terrasse, c'est devenu le cimetière des éléphants ... !   

Enfin, restons positifs ! ... Façon de parler, bien entendu !


----------



## patlek (Samedi à 20:12)

La réalité a dépassée la fiction!!!


----------



## patlek (Samedi à 20:23)

Sinon, j' avais ça (pour mettre de l' ambiance)....






Hoooo... attendez!!! vers 8 H 15; on dirait que ça bou.... ha non... au temps pour moi!​


----------



## Human-Fly (Mardi à 16:24)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est de pire en pire ! On se croirait dans une période post-apocalyptique ... Plus personne !
> 
> J'ai même cru voir Mad Max ... Mais c'était Titi qui coursait quelques zombies rapides pour les interviewer dans le cadre du thread post-mortem !
> 
> ...


Moi aussi, parfois, j'ai l'impression de voir roder Mad Max en ces lieux... 

Mea Culpa. Même si je suis loin d'être le seul, il est vrai qu'il m'arrive d'aller voir ailleurs pour voir si l'herbe n'y serait pas plus verte...
Pendant plus ou moins sept mois, j'ai fréquenté un autre forum. Aujourd'hui disparu. Peut-être définitivement.
Il m'arrive aussi d'aller sur des salons de discussion. J'ai même pris un abonnement payant annuel sur l'un d'eux. En toute bonne logique, il faudrait donc que j'y retourne, ne serait-ce que pour rentabiliser l'abonnement en question. 
Pas de réseaux sociaux ou presque, par contre, parce que je les supporte de moins en moins.

Mais la bonne nouvelle de ces aventures et autres errements en dehors de MacG en général et de la Terrasse en particulier, c'est que ces explorations multiples m'ont déçu pour la plupart, d'une façon ou d'une autre.
Je vais donc revenir davantage sur MacG.
Au pire, on s'en fiche un peu, ce n'est pas moi qui vais produire des miracles, que ce soit à la Salle de Jeux ou à la Terrasse. Ou Portfolio. Encore moins sur les forums techniques, où mes très modestes compétences techniques me permettent rarement de venir en aide à quelqu'un.
Mais au Bar, où nous en arrivons presque à "nous compter", une personne en plus vaudra toujours mieux que rien du tout. 
Vous qui êtes là, restez-y. Vous qui en êtes (presque) partis, revenez-y. 
Le Bar n'a plus toute sa folie d'autrefois, mais selon mon expérience, c'est très souvent bien pire ailleurs.
Ici, on trouve une véritable humanité, parfois de vrais contenus intéressants, et parfois des posts vraiment drôles.
Alors que chacun fasse un petit effort, moi le premier, et je pense que nous rendrons cette zone désertique qu'est le Bar presque aussi palpitante et riche en suspense que le désert de Mad Max !!!...


----------



## Toum'aï (Mardi à 16:28)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai même pris un abonnement payant annuel sur l'un d'eux


Meetic ou Tinder ?


----------

